# Word Document question



## ps8 (Apr 30, 2006)

Is there a way to attach a word document to a post?  It obviously doen't end with any of the valid file extensions...so I'm guessing there isn't.


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2006)

Im not very computer savy when it comes to word documents, but hopefully someone will come along to answer you soon.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

THe best way is to Cut and Paste
I've never done it for a large document  - but it works.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

Yes cut and paste would be the only way. You can not actually attach the file here.


----------



## ps8 (May 2, 2006)

Okey dokey!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## vyapti (May 2, 2006)

You can get a utility that will 'print' a document as a pdf file.  I use Acrobat Distiller, but CutePDF and, probably, many free utilities will do the same.

I'm not sure about this forum (I'm a noob), but most forums allow pdf uploads.


----------



## college_cook (May 2, 2006)

i dont know if .html files are allowed to be uploaded here, but Word allows you to save your document as a web page.  If nothing else you could host it as an HTML page and just link it.


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

I do it all the time...just copy and paste. (GB, if you CUT and paste, you'll lose your file.

If you need help learning to do that, PM me, and I'll explain it.


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2006)

ps8 I do not think so.

To do what I think you want, you can only do if you are referring to an actual website address.

As had been said, I fear your option is only to cut and paste.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I do it all the time...just copy and paste. (GB, if you CUT and paste, you'll lose your file.


LOL looks like I was typing without thinking. Not the first time I have done that  

Of course the file will only be lost if you save after cutting.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

For a word document cut and paste would be the easiest option, but also if you have your own domain and a way to get your file up on the web, you can also make a link to it... you can do the same thing with video clips, ppt  etc. too.


----------



## subfuscpersona (May 3, 2006)

*simple ways to publish to the Web*



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> For a word document cut and paste would be the easiest option, but also if you have your own domain and a way to get your file up on the web, you can also make a link to it... you can do the same thing with video clips, ppt  etc. too.


I've found this forum's format a little restrictive for long, elaborate posts so I've uploaded recipes to my own homepage,  home.earthlink.net/~myjunketc/ and just put the link in my reply. Anyone curious is welcome to poke around there for info. I pay for home broadband and this comes free with my package, so I might as well put it to good use.

In the US, if you're paying for broadband internet access, your provider may have already given you some "home page" space where you can upload files. Also there are many hosting sites that offer free space (they include ads).

Once you have your own internet space, you can upload anything you wish. However, many businesses block the ability to download Microsoft Office documents since they may contain hidden macros (small, embedded computer programs) that can do evil things on your computer. The best alternative is to convert that Office document to PDF and upload it to your space in that format. PDF (Adobe Acrobat Reader) files are widely accepted and are usually not blocked for download by businesses. Photos are usually  not blocked either.

The format for publishing on the web is HTML (HyperText Markup Language). This forum does NOT accept documents formatted with HTML. However, WORD (and most word processing software) has the ability to export a document to HTML, which you can then upload to your space.

If you're interested in exploring easy ways to write your own HTML documents, you could download the free Web authoring program Nvu from www.nvu.com/. Nvu runs on Windows, Mac and Linux.


----------

